# Dropped a 20KG plate on my foot!



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

For the first time tonight. The pain was unreal but i carried on training

Before this the worst i`d done was a 5KG plate and that hurt like fcuk

Peeled my sock off just now and its all swollen in one spot and bleeding =/

How do you know if you`ve broken your foot or just badly bruised it?


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

You do to the hospital and get an xray...


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

sammym said:


> You do to the hospital and get an xray...


/thread


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

@eezy1 i feel your pain i trapped my finger inbetween plates today :laugh: but im just an idiot


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

eezy1 said:


> For the first time tonight. The pain was unreal *but i carried on training *
> 
> Before this the worst i`d done was a 5KG plate and that hurt like fcuk
> 
> ...


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

really dont wanna go to the hospital


----------



## rknights (Oct 30, 2014)

Can't always tell tbh. I broke my ankle and still walked and drove for 3 days until I thought I should go a&e. You will know if you need to really, if it looks ****ed up and hurts then go lol


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

eezy1 said:


> really dont wanna go to the hospital


go to a walk in centre, they normaly have xrays and not as busy


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

rknights said:


> Can't always tell tbh. I broke my ankle and still walked and drove for 3 days until I thought I should go a&e. You will know if you need to really, if it looks ****ed up and hurts then go lol


yeh ill leave it til tomorrow then and see how its feeling mate. ive never broken a bone so dunno what to look out for lol


----------



## rknights (Oct 30, 2014)

eezy1 said:


> yeh ill leave it til tomorrow then and see how its feeling mate. ive never broken a bone so dunno what to look out for lol


Unfortunately I've broken plenty lol. In my experience, if you have broken your foot you will know it. I broke a few toes and struggled to walk lol


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Fcuk that 2.5kg plate is bad enough lol


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

I dropped a 20kg plate on my foot. Broke my 2nd metatarsal. Worth getting checked. Could tell as soon as the adrenaline wore off that mine was broken


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Bora said:


> go to a *walk in centre*, they normaly have xrays and not as busy


Limp in centre.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

It's a pain when people leave the twentys on the barbell isn't it?...


----------



## ianm2585 (Mar 14, 2010)

Bora said:


> go to a walk in centre, they normaly have xrays and not as busy


walk in centre hahahahaha


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Broke my big toe with a 10kg. **** a monkey a 20 must have stung a bit!


----------



## Phil. (Feb 18, 2015)

Bora said:


> go to a walk in centre, they normaly have xrays and not as busy


op needs to visit a hop in centre


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

I call bullsh1t, why was OP holding a 20


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

That's going to be a b1tch in the morning I reckon. Hope your shoes aren't tight.


----------



## haza1234 (Jan 8, 2012)

eezy1 said:


> For the first time tonight. The pain was unreal but i carried on training
> 
> Before this the worst i`d done was a 5KG plate and that hurt like fcuk
> 
> ...


Broke my foot last time I done this


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

not looking forward to the morning now =[

its getting stiffer as the nights progressing. all good with my feet up but walking is prewtty painful


----------

